# Problem Printing from Lightroom



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am getting some very strange colours when printing, and sometimes almost B&W.  

I have to send the photo to CS2 and print using printer colour management, to get a satisfactory result.

I think the image is being colour managed twice in LR, but I don't know how to fix it.  

Is there a way to print from LR using either LR or printer for colour mgt - just like CS2 has? 

Just for reference - I am using a Canon PIXMA iP42'' printer.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';1'73 said:
			
		

> I am getting some very strange colours when printing, and sometimes almost B&W.
> 
> I have to send the photo to CS2 and print using printer colour management, to get a satisfactory result.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. Please read the instructions for your signature and update it to make it easier to help.

This ought to be fairly straight forward, however we don't know which OS system you are using. Also tell us what steps you are making in LR, what colour settings in PS, if you have your monitor calibrated.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

> Also tell us what steps you are making in LR, what colour settings in PS, if you have your monitor calibrated.



Off to update the Forum Rules a bit...


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes - I have the monitor calibrated.

Under Print Job
I have "Managed by printer" and "Perceptual" selected

Print resolution is 24'ppi
and sharpening is low

The rest of the settings under print I have left at the default -  I don't believe they would impact colour.     

Using these settings the colour of the print is almost completely desaturated and nowhere near the colour on the screen.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';1'95 said:
			
		

> Yes - I have the monitor calibrated.
> 
> Under Print Job
> I have "Managed by printer" and "Perceptual" selected
> ...



Thanks, what you have supplied is most helpful.
What you need to do is this and this is Mac:
1. Do the "page set up"
2. set the "Print settings" menu and set the print settings in there, then set the colour management to OFF - this is most important. Save these settings as "standard". Don't worry LR remembers each template, so standard is standard for this template.
4. Then in the "print job">color management, select "other". This will give you a menu of paper/printer icc profiles to select from. Select the one you want.
5. select the rendering intent of your choice.
You ought to get very close prints now.

Hope that assists you.


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

What about for Win PC?

I can't find anything that looks like point 2!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';11'9 said:
			
		

> What about for Win PC?
> 
> I can't find anything that looks like point 2!



I think you will find what you need here is this video:
http://www.lightroomkillertips.com/2''6/printing-made-easy/

All the best and Enjoy LR!!


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thankyou - the site has heaps of great information.  
Although in the printing video - I am pretty sure that I had already tried what was suggested.  I will give it another go -maybe I missed something - I will get back to you if I am still having problems.
Thanks again


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

No - still have not found the problem.   The solution must be as clear as the frustrated look on my face, but I can't see it.    :?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';12'2 said:
			
		

> No - still have not found the problem.   The solution must be as clear as the frustrated look on my face, but I can't see it.    :?



Ok Jenny, can you please detail from go to whoa exactly the steps you take in LR and what your colour set up is in PS.


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to go to work right now - but will get back to you later.  Thanks.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';12'6 said:
			
		

> I have to go to work right now - but will get back to you later.  Thanks.



Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

kitten5'';12'6 said:
			
		

> I have to go to work right now - but will get back to you later.  Thanks.



Eesh... going to work now?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Eesh... going to work now?



Lives in Aussie. I'm at work now but that's my home too!!!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Lives in Aussie. I'm at work now but that's my home too!!!



Yeah... I'm a moron. Assumed USA, of course. :?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Now, now Ian - no need to beat yourself up, we can do that!!!:twisted::twisted:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Now, now Ian - no need to beat yourself up, we can do that!!!:twisted::twisted:



Oh... um... thanks? :shock:


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 20, 2007)

I may need some help here - but I will try to give you what you need.

*LR*
In the Print module under Print Job I have tried 2 main ways of printing - i will explain both and the result I get (I will not go into the areas of Image Settings, Layout and Overlays as I believe they have no bearing on my problem).

Processs 1 
1. Draft mode - not ticked
2. Print Resolution - 24'ppi
2. Print sharpening - ticked and medium
4. Profile - Managed by Printer
5. Rendering Intent:  Perceptual (but i have tried all 4 and there in no significant difference)
6. Then selecting Page Setup or Print Settings - the same popup screen called Print Setup is displayed (makes no difference which button I press at this point).
7. Under the popup screen (Print Setup) I select the printer (Canon iP42''), paper size and source and orientation.  I also click on the Properties button and another popup screen (Canon iP42'' Properties) is presented.
8. Under the popup screen (Canon iP42'' Properties) there are a number of tabs:
9. Under Main I select paper type (I am using Canon Photo Paper Plus Glossy). Print Quality = High.  Colour/Intensity = Auto
1'. Under the other Tabs (Page Setup, Effects, Profiles and Maintenance) I don't usually touch these unless to reconfirm page size and layout under the Page setup tab.
11.  I then OK out of these screens, click on the Print button in LR and click on OK to print.
12. The printed image is very unsaturated.

Processs 2 (is the same as above but with the following difference) 
4. Profile - Canon ip42'SP4 (I have also tried Canon ip42'SP2) both give similar results)
12. The printed image is extremely saturated.

*Photoshop*
I am working in RGB: sRGB IEC61966-2 (don't know it that is relivent?).
To Print I have tried 2 different approaches of either letting Photoshop determine colours or my printer, both give similar results, but I usually select my printer option.

Here is the process for selecting Let Photoshop determine colour:
1. I select - Print with preview.
2. Under Colour managment Proof = Document.
3. Let Photoshop determine colour 
4. Print Profile is automatically selected as Workin RGB: sRGB IEC61966-2 
5. Rendering - I leave at Perceptual
6. I set the position and scale as needed.
7. Then I click on Page setup.
8. A Page Setup popup screen and I set the paper size and orintation and then click on the Printer button.
9. Another Page Setup popup screeb appears - this time the same as LR - I then follow steps 7 to 1' as listed unter LR (ist the same process) 
1'.  I then OK out of these screens, click on the Print button in Photoshop Print popup screen and then I click on OK to print.

Here is the process for selecting Let Printer determine colour:
1. I select - Print with preview.
2. Under Colour managment Proof = Document.
3. Let Printer determine colour 
4. Print Profile is greyed out (disabled)
5. Rendering - I leave at Perceptual
6. The rest is all the same as point 6 to 1' above for letting Photoshop determine colour.

I hope this is what you needed to know.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 20, 2007)

kitten5'' said:


> *LR*
> Processs 1
> 
> 4. Profile - Managed by Printer
> ...



It seems there is a Color Management problem with this workflow, Kitten.

Under process 1,
If the color management and the profile are managed by the printer, the Colour/Intensity option could be altered (and not be set on auto); perhaps your printer driver in "auto" is being too conservative. Did you try altering these options?

Under process 2,
I can't see any problem with the profile, *unless* you didn't turn off the color management of your printer (you didn't list in your post turning it off); if you didn't, LR is going to perform its conversion *and* the printer is going to make another conversion; double conversions never work.

I hope more opinions on this matter will help you solve it!

:|


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will try your suggestion on process 1.

As for process 2, I have been suspecting it might be a double colour management problem, but I am not sure (or can't find) how to turn off colour management on my printer drive.  Can anyone help me with this?

When I go into Canon iP42'' Properties and click on the Colour Maintenance tab, I am presented with Auto (I have sRGB selected) or Manual (currently unselected but has a default of sRGB).  I have tried both settings and it did not make much difference.  Am I on the right track?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 22, 2007)

LR handling color management.

I do not have the model printer you have but a Canon i91''. Under the printer properties Color Adjustment I choose "manual" then "set". 
In the manual color adjustment dialog box which pops up make sure "enable ICM box" is NOT checked then under print type from the list choose "none" not auto or photo.
This should ensure that the print driver makes no color adjustments to the info sent from LR. 
Hope this helps you figure it out in the print driver properties for your model. 
Also this tech article would give you some illustrated info to assist you in choosing the settings to disable in your printer properties dialog if you are using a program like LR to manage the color settings for your prints.
http://www.steves-digicams.com/techcorner/June_2''5.html
Good luck.


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 28, 2007)

Bingo.  That has solved the problem.  Thankyou so very much.

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 28, 2007)

Your worth your weight in gold:lol:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 28, 2007)

That's great to hear Kitten, thanks Denis !!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 29, 2007)

kitten5'' said:


> Bingo.  That has solved the problem.  Thank you so very much.


Kitten,
So you solved the printing problem with Denis tips!
That is great.
It was double Color Management after all, see?


----------



## kitten500 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am getting some very strange colours when printing, and sometimes almost B&W.  

I have to send the photo to CS2 and print using printer colour management, to get a satisfactory result.

I think the image is being colour managed twice in LR, but I don't know how to fix it.  

Is there a way to print from LR using either LR or printer for colour mgt - just like CS2 has? 

Just for reference - I am using a Canon PIXMA iP42'' printer.


----------



## Fotoguy (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys seem pretty clued up regarding CM and I wondered if one of you could help point me in the right direction as to a similar problem I'm having.

I have a problem printing from LR to my Canon ip4'''. (set to none; no colour management as suggested by Denis)
LR set to colour manage, perceptual. Canon Glossy Paper Profile.
The print preview shows a rather garish shift in the reds to magenta.
Print output is the same. It doesn't match what I'm seeing on my calibrated Dell 3''7 HC monitor in LR and PS.

If I edit the same image from LR in PS CS3 (PS is set to colour manage) the image previews and prints perfectly. It matches the image as viewed on my monitor. On checking the PS print settings, the printer profile setting in the print dialog is set (oddly?) to the Dell 3''7 HC calibrated profile. I changed this to the Canon Glossy paper Profile setting, guess what; same garish shift in the reds. It replicated exactly what the problem with LR is. Weird!

OK then methinks, if I select the Dell profile in LR I should get the same results as I'm getting from PS, yeah? So it's off to LR's CM panel, add profile...Oh oh...only the 5 Canon paper profiles are showing. I can't choose from the same large selection as the PS print profile setting. Mmm snookered!

Can anyone tell me why PS lets me choose from a much larger selection of profiles than LR? Can, and should LR be showing all the profiles that PS shows? Hopefully one of you will kindly help me out towards solving this.

Thanks

Jack.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 10, 2007)

Fotoguy said:


> You guys seem pretty clued up regarding CM and I wondered if one of you could help point me in the right direction as to a similar problem I'm having.
> 
> I have a problem printing from LR to my Canon ip4'''. (set to none; no colour management as suggested by Denis)
> LR set to colour manage, perceptual. Canon Glossy Paper Profile.
> ...



A monitor profile is not for printing hence it doesn't show in LR. Have you calibrated your monitor at all?
It sounds as if it is uncalibrated and even corrupt possibly.


----------



## Fotoguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Geoff

The monitor was calibrated with a Pantone Huey Pro, thanks. I recalibrated it again after the problem raised it's head just to make sure. Same results.

latest:

I uninstalled the print driver profiles then re-installed. Result- The print preview still looks skewed in the reds, but it now prints as I see the image in LR & PS. Weird!
Dunno what's going on, but it least it's printing fine now.


----------

